# Did UAE have the school for chinese?



## gaoyifan (Nov 17, 2011)

I like uae , I want to take my family here .

Who can tell me is there any Chinese school for my boy?


----------



## ahamad (Nov 17, 2011)

gaoyifan said:


> I like uae , I want to take my family here .
> 
> Who can tell me is there any Chinese school for my boy?


I think u can send ur child to the international school.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Chinese School Abu Dhabi (Not Dubai)

Chinese School Abu Dhabi


----------

